# Whiski Jack Timeshare Question



## Justin (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,

I've been away from this site for several years after selling off SA timeshares. Now I rejoined the TUG.

I am thinking about buying a resale week at an Whisk Jack resort in Whistler.  Is there any ongoing problem at Whiski Jack timeshares - such as special assessment, etc?

Appreciate your assistance.


----------



## wrinkles45 (Apr 26, 2011)

*John*

The perky "It's a great day at Whiski Jack" phone greeting of the 1990s has dimmed a bit with Raintree Vacation Club (RVC), based in Texas, taking over the Whistler home-grown Whiski Jack (WJ).  Management is making efforts to be more responsive to owners.  A perk of WJ ownership is bonus time at 17 locations in and around Whistler.  [_Ad text deleted.  Advertising is NOT permitted in this forum.  Please review the TUG BBS Posting Rules before posting again._  Makai Guy, TUG BBS Administrator]


----------

